# SS Independance broken up on the Tyne?



## ChristineK (Jan 27, 2014)

My Great Grandfather worked on the Tyne in the 1900's I have a brass plaque of the declaration of Independence, which I was told my Great Granddad, Joseph Summers, removed from the Captains Cabin or Bridge, during the dismantling of the ship. I am trying to find out if an American ship called the Independence was dismantled on the Tyne in the 1900's.
Do you or anyone else have any information?
regards
Christinek


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

The SS Independence was headed for Alang in 2010 IIRC, but in a bogus fight over the radioactive bits in her smoke detectors, asbestos, and heavy metals in her transformers was abandoned off India and broke her back. She was demolished on site. She never made it to the UK at the end.


----------



## ChristineK (Jan 27, 2014)

*SS Independance Broken on Tyne early 1900s*

Hi Jeff, the Independence we are looking for is the SS Independence broken up on the Tyne in the early 1900's.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

No ship of that name as been scrapped on the Tyne.It may be just a souvenir of the crew on a visit to the States?


----------

